# Gandy's Roses, Leicestershire - June 2014



## Goldie87 (Jun 15, 2014)

Rose Nursery has been the location of the world famous Gandys Roses Ltd for many decades and has been a family home since the early 1940s. Douglas Gandy began his market garden business on an allotment in South Kilworth in the 1920's. Soon he concentrated on growing roses, and by the 1930's was growing 30,000 to 40,000 each year and sending them by rail all over the country. As the business expanded they moved to the site at North Kilworth. During the war Gandy was obliged by government regulation to sell up his stock, however he was reported for growing strawberries and threatened with imprisonment if he didn't replace them with cabbages within a fortnight!

Was a bit bored with very little to do so myself and jacquesj went to check this place out, which I had spotted was under demolition a few weeks previously. Nothing brilliant but something a little different, strange to see how wild and overgrown some of the glasshouses have become. The site is currently being cleared for a housing development.


----------



## Lolpeacock (Jun 15, 2014)

Shame the roses will be trashed.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 15, 2014)

lovely place, love the roses!
Thanks for sharing..


----------



## fleydog (Jun 15, 2014)

A poignant set, touching. Thank you.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 15, 2014)

Very interesting history and the roses are amazing.Brill photos.


----------



## odeon master (Jun 15, 2014)

i have roses bought from this chap, i recall going with my dad about 1997 to this place, he was in his 90's then.
Good old rose growers. Shame the house is going, seems a nice building to get rid of.


----------



## Potter (Jun 16, 2014)

Seems to nice to go.
I love that fireplace.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 16, 2014)

You and JacquesJ are always out and about!  Nice pics mate


----------



## emsie1012 (Aug 15, 2014)

Lovely to see these photos, as one of my old residents used to tell me about how she would pass this place during war time when she was courting her husband


----------

